# Change in behavior (Started at the Park)



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Draven (2.5 year old male GSD) has always been an ambassador of his breed.... he has been boarded had no issues, played with all sorts of dogs with no issues, likes all people loves children.

The first three weeks we went to the new local dog park he was amazing played and full of fun and tale wagging ... but something has changed ...

Now he's alot more vocal (barks and growls sometimes) boxes with some dogs (other shepherds or large breed dogs) barks and exposes his teeth never been in a dog fight some people are "Oh they are playing" other people are "Ban all shepherds from the park"

Not going to the park is an option (I know they can breed all sorts of ill will towards breeds and many people (including myself) don't really understand dog behavior)

The play has gotten MUCH rougher what started out as chasing and he'd knock down or get knocked down and then back up and run, has turned more dominant (Not letting the other dog up) and barking, growling, exposing his teeth (not int he silly goofy grin as in the "Typical Shepherd defending his territory)

I miss that dog I had a month ago where he was joyful and prancing playful and well behaved, its not with ALL the dogs, it does seem to be with more males than females (But I see more males at the park than females so its hard to say)

I'm guessing the days at the park are done minus going very early in the morning to avoid other owners.

I've also noticed his recalls and general listening skills are falling backwards ... wish I knew a someone local with a lot of land that I could just let off his leash and go (lots of Farms in my area but I don't know anyone)


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Has he had any bad experiences at the dog park? Maybe he was being bullied?


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Jayfeather said:


> Has he had any bad experiences at the dog park? Maybe he was being bullied?


No he's never had a fight or been bitten or anything, his sister (owned by my cousin) Plays hard and won't let him up but we don't go together anymore.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

is your dog neutered? if not that could cause aggression toward other males or even if he is he could be picking up on aggression toward him from other non neutered dogs.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Yes he was neutered when he was about 13 months old... 

He gets very dominant at the park lots of dogs do ... but because of his size people look at me in disgust while little dogs do all sorts of dominant behavior but are laughed off because of how small they are.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shepherds simply make crappy park dogs, LOL.

They are too intense and their play is too rough.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I was just at a park with 4 bitches, 2 of which were intact. We played fetch with 4 balls and no one got into any fights. GSDs can definitely go to dog parks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

martemchik said:


> I was just at a park with 4 bitches, 2 of which were intact. We played fetch with 4 balls and no one got into any fights. GSDs can definitely go to dog parks.


Depends on the GSD. Most can't.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Draven plays very rough though he didn't to start but the other dogs played rough but nobody got hurt, and draven always ran back for more, never ran to me or showed any signs of being scared (Tail wagging and running right back in) and several dogs tried to hump him a couple of weeks ago since then (Or well after that not sure exactly when)

He seems to walk into the park all happy and when 90% of the dogs approach him he's fine ... but there is always 1-2 dogs that he just fixates on they won't leave each other alone they box they nip they bark and sometimes growl.

Then it becomes an all out social nightmare as people start blowing up what happened posting on facebook about agressive shepherds eating babies, and owners beating their dogs etc...

How do you go about correcting your dog if he's ramping it up too high? Last time I put him down made him look me in the eye and said "NO" then let him up he left that dog alone but engaged another dog whose owners said "My dog plays rough no worries" But I left shortly after as the two dogs played no growling lots of boxing its more the social nightmare ...

Kind of like when a kid throws a fit and the parent swats the kids butt ... next thing you know the police are involved because someone was beating the child.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sounds to me like you need a break from the dog park.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If people don't understand how GSDs play it can look really bad. They are loud and sound like they are killing each other. This is them and not many dogs can handle that play. And the owners freak out to. I've taken my female Gsd to go swimming and she kept to herself fetching the ball and swimming back to me. Mine does well with male pit bulls, I hesitate to put her with a female pit(depends on the other dog). I've seen three other GSDs there. A male stalker, a female resource guarder and a white GSD that was great. I heavily supervise and watch every move my dogs make in those situations. My youngest golden plays like a GSD, because that is all he knew as a puppy. No one will ever say anything about him because he visually looks like a golden


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

So how do you correct behavior you don't like (Like how the heck do you even catch them?)

I agree the dog park is now pretty much a no-go ... I go early in the morning when nobody is there and skip by it if someone is there.

I've always been taught you correct behavior you don't like and reward what you do ... but there is no reward better than chasing another dog ...

I'd believe Draven to be a stalker (he fixates on one dog and just chases that dog ... sometimes barking / growling) and if other dogs invade his space (Especially from behind) its a snap to tell them to back off.

Its only lack of land to really let him run that makes me miss the dog park.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If your boy has a good recall try an off leash walk down a quiet country road or on government owned land.That's what we have to do for excersise with no dog parks anywhere near.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Keep working on his recall with increasing distractions until it is rock solid. 

Until then, why not talk to some farmers/land owners and see if you can work something out. Many ranchers around here will let people hunt/hike across their land with permission sought out in adance, some may say no, but I'd bet as long you approach it respectfully, some may agree to it.


----------

